# Starlooks Starbox June 2013



## kitnmitns (May 17, 2013)

I am so freaking excited for this one!  I know I have not gotten my May box yet, but my heart is all a flutter over the June!


----------



## JC327 (May 17, 2013)

June is their anniversary month so I am looking forward to a great box!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> June is their anniversary month so I am looking forward to a great box!


 Oooh I didn't know that!  How awesome!


----------



## Kelli (May 20, 2013)

I am looking forward to it, too. I can't wait to see if they do something special.


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 21, 2013)

I'd love to see a palette, or some bold, non coral-y colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd love to see a palette, or some bold, non coral-y colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'd love a purple lipstick! And/or some fun, shimmery bright shadow or liner. &lt;3


----------



## elainecad (May 21, 2013)

Would love purple or berries, lipstick or gloss.


----------



## Kelli (May 21, 2013)

I'd really like anything that is a bright summery color! Maybe a pigment or  a Diamondline pencil (I know you guys got one in Jan, I think, but I didn't start getting boxes til Feb lol), I've heard lots of good stuff about those.


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd really like anything that is a bright summery color! Maybe a pigment or  a Diamondline pencil (I know you guys got one in Jan, I think, but I didn't start getting boxes til Feb lol), I've heard lots of good stuff about those.


 The Diamondline pencils are amazing. I like to use them for a pop of eye brightening color right above my regular dark liner.  I'm not sure if they are waterline safe - they seem creamy but more powdery than some of the waterline liners.  I'll have to email them and ask.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 22, 2013)

I'd love more Diamondline liners...they're amazing!


----------



## mimosette (May 24, 2013)

I'd be happy with a simple little 50 % off code to  use in the store.


----------



## avonleabelle (May 25, 2013)

> I'd love a purple lipstick! And/or some fun, shimmery bright shadow or liner. &lt;3


 I would love a purple lipstick! For some reason I'm obsessed with purple lip products right now and would love to add to my collection.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'd love a purple lipstick! And/or some fun, shimmery bright shadow or liner. &lt;3
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 26, 2013)

Oh Wow! I had no idea it was their anniversary month either! Starlooks never lets me down, can't wait!


----------



## mellee (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Interesting! I looked at the Infinity liners, by the way, and HOW PRETTY are Jupiter, Aurora, and Big Bang? OMG.
> ...


The only problem with sending a palette and then pans every-so-often is that people join along the way.  People who hadn't been subbers when the palette was sent out would get a bunch of pans they had to figure out how to store, and it could be frustrating.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 26, 2013)

I want the HD fluid blushes back, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 26, 2013)

Oh, also on my wish list, MORE BRUSHES. The dome fluff brush we got in January I think? has become by far my favorite shadow/eye brush. I want more!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, also on my wish list, MORE BRUSHES. The dome fluff brush we got in January I think? has become by far my favorite shadow/eye brush. I want more!


OH YES. I was on their website today droooooling over those amazing-looking brushes


----------



## Meahlea (May 26, 2013)

I have been drooling over the foundation brush marci uses.


----------



## Kelli (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I definitely agree! I always love seeing worded color descriptions.....as for the posts above regarding an empty palette, just a thought, how cool would it be if they sent new subscribers a small empty palette to get started! I think that'd be a nice welcome gift, plus they could offer larger palettes for purchase once you start filling up your smaller one!


 I was thinking the same way, maybe send new signups a palette, so they can  just send some items for them in some boxes...plus, I'd think it'd be a smart move on Starlooks part to send all of us obsessed with their stuff a palette with like one thing, cause we will all obsess and end up spending money to fill them LOL

I'm also wanting to try out the Infinity lipsticks. I have never had much luck with lipsticks like that, but everything I've tried from Starlooks has been great, so I'd really like to try one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am liking the new swatches and all the new stuff on the site, but it feels a little cluttered now. I'm not sure why exactly, since it's all still organized by category and stuff, but there is something overall about looking through it that feels off.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, also on my wish list, MORE BRUSHES. The dome fluff brush we got in January I think? has become by far my favorite shadow/eye brush. I want more!


 Me tooooo!!! I love that the bristles are so much shorter than all my other eyeshadow brushes, it makes it so fantastic for packing on sparkly pigment shadows!


----------



## OiiO (May 26, 2013)

Update me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 27, 2013)

I finally caved and signed up for starlooks starbox. In time for the june box at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it's worth it. I cancelled beautybox5 and am guna probably cancel beauty army. I'm an addict. haha.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally caved and signed up for starlooks starbox. In time for the june box at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it's worth it. I cancelled beautybox5 and am guna probably cancel beauty army. I'm an addict. haha.


 It's definitely worth it, their products are phenomenal and of excellent quality! I know you'll love it.


----------



## Kelli (May 27, 2013)

Hmmm...I thought I'd heard June was the Starbox anniversary, but I just was looking at past lookbooks and there was one for May of last year, so I guess May's box would be the actual anniversary then? *shrugs* Either way, I'm looking forward to June lol. They have added and changed the swatches on the site and everything, which really has me excited to see what we get! (it's killing me waiting for tomorrow morning for my May box -it better come!).


----------



## JC327 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have been drooling over the foundation brush marci uses.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 29, 2013)

Quick double check: I received the May box and do not have to order the June box but will get it automatically, is that right?

Super excited that it is their anniversary- and it is my birthday (and wedding anniversary



) in June. Great month!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's definitely worth it, their products are phenomenal and of excellent quality! I know you'll love it.






 really worth it!


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 29, 2013)

I'm hoping for a brush and something colorful.  We've had some bolds recently, but bold-neutrals. I'd like a bright shadow- purple or green or teal would be so awesome (or liner).  I still need to play with last month's brow/eye palette and take a pic for the contest!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick double check: I received the May box and do not have to order the June box but will get it automatically, is that right?
> 
> ...


 That's right!  Once you sign up for Starlooks, it continues til you cancel.  

Happy Early Birthday!  And my wedding anniversary is in June, too!  It is a great month!


----------



## princess2010 (May 29, 2013)

I want that foundation brush so bad!!!! I submitted a "look" just to get the coupon to get that brush. It looks AMAZING! I want it now!!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want that foundation brush so bad!!!! I submitted a "look" just to get the coupon to get that brush. It looks AMAZING! I want it now!!!


 I have seen and liked your look as well as the other familiar faces from MUT


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want that foundation brush so bad!!!! I submitted a "look" just to get the coupon to get that brush. It looks AMAZING! I want it now!!!


 I want the brush, too! I should submit a look and just go for it and buy it. Actually, I want a whole set of Starlooks brushes...the shadow one we got is amazing. I have a vacation check coming next week...ahhh!


----------



## princess2010 (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want the brush, too! I should submit a look and just go for it and buy it. Actually, I want a whole set of Starlooks brushes...the shadow one we got is amazing. I have a vacation check coming next week...ahhh!


Do it! The 20% off takes the price down to $27 which hurts slightly less.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want that foundation brush so bad!!!! I submitted a "look" just to get the coupon to get that brush. It looks AMAZING! I want it now!!!


Did you receive an email reply from Marci? She mentioned that more brushes are going up on the website soon...so exciting!!!


----------



## princess2010 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you receive an email reply from Marci? She mentioned that more brushes are going up on the website soon...so exciting!!!


I did get that! I can't wait to see what they put up. Every video I see that foundation brush come out and I start drooling.

As for what's in the June box, from what I've seen and read about past boxes I trust whatever they put in. I would have never in a million years picked this month's blush but I love it so much. I would have NEVER picked a Barbie pink blush either, and that's one of my current obsessions. Clearly they know my likes better than me!  I surrender to Starlooks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (May 30, 2013)

One of my favorite things about Starbox: They have a tendency to send staple items at least every other month, and those items can make a box worth the money all on its own. That brush from January, the powder in April, and the brow kit in May are key examples for me, and I wear so many cool colors that the entire February box is just as versatile to me as a bunch of neutrals for most people, especially since I tend to avoid neutrals and focus on bright cool colors. As for the June box, I have a feeling we might be seeing a brush of some sort since we were told to expect one in the next few months, and I think that was in March.


----------



## trekkersangel (May 30, 2013)

Ooh! I hope we get a brush! I've been eyeing that big fan brush Marci uses for contouring her face. I'd love to see that with a bronzer or darker blush for contouring for the summer. Or maybe a good highlighter? Is it June yet?


----------



## JC327 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ooh! I hope we get a brush! I've been eyeing that big fan brush Marci uses for contouring her face. I'd love to see that with a bronzer or darker blush for contouring for the summer. Or maybe a good highlighter? Is it June yet?


 I really want that brush too. I think I would squeal if we got it lol.


----------



## lovepink (May 30, 2013)

I finally took the plunge and subscribed to Starlooks (I felt compelled to do something to get over my break up with Glossybox).  So excited to join all you ladies in the fun!  And super excited I hope I get boxes quickly because I am located 1.5 hours south of where they ship from!  Woo hoo!


----------



## Yeti (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally took the plunge and subscribed to Starlooks (I felt compelled to do something to get over my break up with Glossybox).  So excited to join all you ladies in the fun!  And super excited I hope I get boxes quickly because I am located 1.5 hours south of where they ship from!  Woo hoo!


You are going to love it!  They have super fast shipping, so I am guessing you will be among the first to get a peek every month, how awesome =)


----------



## lovepink (May 30, 2013)

I know, it will be exciting!  I never get boxes fast or first!  I know the box I won in a contest here on MUT came in like 2 days!  So excited!  I am now caught up on the thread and will just have to wait patiently!



> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are going to love it!  They have super fast shipping, so I am guessing you will be among the first to get a peek every month, how awesome =)


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> One of my favorite things about Starbox: They have a tendency to send staple items at least every other month, and those items can make a box worth the money all on its own. That brush from January, the powder in April, and the brow kit in May are key examples for me, and I wear so many cool colors that the entire February box is just as versatile to me as a bunch of neutrals for most people, especially since I tend to avoid neutrals and focus on bright cool colors.
> 
> As for the June box, I have a feeling we might be seeing a brush of some sort since we were told to expect one in the next few months, and I think that was in March.






  I totally agree re Feb.  I use the bright pink as a nuetral/highlighter for my eyes since I almost always wear bright colors and like a little bit of glimmer to open up my very deep set eyes.   I'm also totally in love with the powder from last month. I'd recently picked up a similar powder from Nars, and haven't used it once since I got my starlooks version. The Nars one smells funky. Like... cornchips or something. ew.


----------



## beautydoll (May 31, 2013)

Does any know if today 5/31 is the last day to sign up for the June box? Or could I sign up tomorrow 6/1 and be able to still receive the June box.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautydoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does any know if today 5/31 is the last day to sign up for the June box? Or could I sign up tomorrow 6/1 and be able to still receive the June box.


 This is what their website says (personally, just to be safe, I'd sign up today, but the website does say you're safe if you sign up on the 1st!  However, the 1st is a Saturday this month... something to keep in mind!)

When will I receive my first Starbox?

Starbox is just like a magazine subscription. Every "issue" (Starbox) is released and sent out at the same time every month. All Starboxesalways ship within the 3rd and 4th week of each month. If you subscribe on the 1st of a particular month, you will receive your first boxthat same month. If you subscribe after the 1st of a particular month, your first Starbox will arrive the following month. For example: if you place you order in March (between 3/2 and 3/31), you'll receive your first box the 3rd or 4th week of April. Your Starbox should arrive an estimated 3-10 business days after it's shipped, depending on your location.


----------



## Souly (May 31, 2013)

I would love a fuchsia or purple lip liner, infinity liner &amp; brushes. And another cream blush.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love a fuchsia or purple lip liner, infinity liner &amp; brushes. And another cream blush.


 I'm sure we'll get a fuchsia or purple liner because I just got one as one of my mystery items, and that's how my life works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't think we'll get a cream blush this month, as I remember Marci saying in the past that they try not to send out the same product two months in a row, but after trying this month's I agree and I would LOVE to try more of their cream blushes in the future. 

I would love to get more cool colors! I am cool toned, but I do and can wear warm shades...but I'd love to see more cool tones, as subs seem to send out warm ones more often!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi everyone... so that might be a bit of topic for this thread (insert sarcasm sign here) but has anyone seen any spoilers for this month's box?



I know a lot of people are worried about the products now but personally, as long as I know the ingredients and there is not a super harmful ingredient that is not listed, I am fine.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 3, 2013)

Hooray it's June!!!!! This is my first month with Starlooks &amp; I'm dying for a spoiler!!! When do they normally post their pictures for the month. I can't wait to see them &amp; speculate what we are getting this month! Still have my fingers crossed for a brush!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 3, 2013)

PLM discussion moved here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135700/starlooks-plm-discussion/0_100


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## viper4901 (Jun 3, 2013)

I can't wait to see what we get to play with this month !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 3, 2013)

Me too!  I of course think it will be amazing because it is their anniversary, but they do really well for me with every box.  I wonder when the Looksbook will be up


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!  I of course think it will be amazing because it is their anniversary, but they do really well for me with every box.  I wonder when the Looksbook will be up


THIS!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL Cookie!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL Cookie!


 Well you read my mind! LOL


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 3, 2013)

Last month was my first. When do the Lookbooks looks go out? I'm so freaking excited!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last month was my first. When do the Lookbooks looks go out? I'm so freaking excited!!!


 Usually toward the beginning of the month, should be soon!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 3, 2013)

I think I missed the deadline to get the June box. On the up side, my birthday is in July so I'll get 2 boxes I guess.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone... so that might be a bit of topic for this thread (insert sarcasm sign here) but has anyone seen any spoilers for this month's box?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Usually toward the beginning of the month, should be soon!






yaaaay Can't wait to see the lookbook!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 4, 2013)

So excited to see what we get this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm really loving everything i've gotten from them so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see what they will do for their anniversary!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## marcistarlooks (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello everyone! In light of everyone's inquiries regarding our products and process, Starlooks has posted a detailed and public Mission Statement on our website! Thank you for your patience and the opportunity to help introduce more information to you! We welcome you to our FAQ page. Starlooks loves you! http://starlooks.com/pages/faq


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 4, 2013)

> Hello everyone! In light of everyone's inquiries regarding our products and process, Starlooks has posted a detailed and public Mission Statement on our website! Thank you for your patience and the opportunity to help introduce more information to you! We welcome you to our FAQ page. Starlooks loves you! http://starlooks.com/pages/faq


 We LOVE you, Marci! Now, onto more important things, like look books!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marcistarlooks (Jun 4, 2013)

I LOVE YOU ALL TOO! Look book coming by tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marcistarlooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hello everyone! In light of everyone's inquiries regarding our products and process, Starlooks has posted a detailed and public Mission Statement on our website! Thank you for your patience and the opportunity to help introduce more information to you! We welcome you to our FAQ page. Starlooks loves you!
> 
> http://starlooks.com/pages/faq





> Originally Posted by *marcistarlooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I LOVE YOU ALL TOO! Look book coming by tomorrow


 Very kind of you Marci! Thanks for looking out for your customers!



Can't wait for the Look Book!


----------



## Yeti (Jun 4, 2013)

I am really happy the clarification has been added to their site =). Now as for June... I am hoping for crazy fuchsia lipstick... But I know the warm weather is a melting risk, so I will cross my fingers for a bronzer or a brush instead. Or some kind of peachy pink lipgloss, not super sparkely and a bit opaque for beachy day trip touch ups.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marcistarlooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I LOVE YOU ALL TOO! Look book coming by tomorrow


 YAY!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 4, 2013)

> I LOVE YOU ALL TOO! Look book coming by tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm way too excited! Thank you Marci! This will be my first Starbox &amp; I can hardly wait!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 4, 2013)

The look book is pictures of people done up in the makeup that we get in the box right?  From there people try to guess what potential items/looks could be?

Sorry this is my first Starlooks and I am trying to remember from past threads (considering I was not following super closely).


----------



## Yeti (Jun 4, 2013)

> The look book is pictures of people done up in the makeup that we get in the box right? Â From there people try to guess what potential items/looks could be? Sorry this is my first Starlooks and I am trying to remember from past threads (considering I was not following super closely).


 Yep, you have it spot on =). They don't do spoilers, the look book is the closest thing we get to it.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 4, 2013)

Awesome!  Thanks!  Then I am excited for the lookbook tomorrow then!



> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, you have it spot on =). They don't do spoilers, the look book is the closest thing we get to it.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 4, 2013)

I still wish they had given us teal eyeliner this last month!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *marcistarlooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hello everyone! In light of everyone's inquiries regarding our products and process, Starlooks has posted a detailed and public Mission Statement on our website! Thank you for your patience and the opportunity to help introduce more information to you! We welcome you to our FAQ page. Starlooks loves you!
> ...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 5, 2013)

I hope the look book still comes out today!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope the look book still comes out today!


I know! I thought it was supposed to....I keep checking


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't know if this was already said, but is June nuetrals, bold or a mix of both month?


----------



## Kelli (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if this was already said, but is June nuetrals, bold or a mix of both month?


 They got rid of that rotation schedule, there isn't any set pattern anymore.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They got rid of that rotation schedule, there isn't any set pattern anymore.


Oh ok thanks! I was just wondering because I was thinking about subbing for next month.


----------



## Kies3285 (Jun 6, 2013)

If I sign up now will I get a June box?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2013)

> If I sign up now will I get a June box?


 No, you would receive the July box.


----------



## Kies3285 (Jun 6, 2013)

oh man... oh well guess I will wait till next month!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kies3285* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh man... oh well guess I will wait till next month!


 Just make sure you sign up by the 1st to get that month's box!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2013)

The monthly cutoff is the end of the previous month, so if you want the July box, you will need to sign up in June. ETA simulpost!


----------



## Kies3285 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just make sure you sign up by the 1st to get that month's box!


 Got it! Thanks guys


----------



## Kelli (Jun 6, 2013)

LooksBook is up! Love the theme.


----------



## Glossygirl (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm so excited! June is going to be a great month for Starlooks!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm guessing, liner in either white or black, baby pink lipgloss, lashes(do they sell eyelashes?) and a bronzer.


----------



## Yeti (Jun 6, 2013)

Love the new theme!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



please please let that blue eye color be included!! So pretty!


----------



## Kelli (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm guessing, liner in either white or black, baby pink lipgloss, lashes(do they sell eyelashes?) and a bronzer.


 Yes, they recently added lashes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 6, 2013)

The looksbook makes me incredibly sad that I subbed too late for the June box. Such a great theme!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 6, 2013)

I looove the new Look Book! I'm guessing the Precision eye liner, false lashes and maybe gray + white eye shadows.

Can't wait for my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jun 6, 2013)

I went and looked at starlook's faq's because I didn't wanna ask here LOL They say they ship the 3rd and 4th week of the month.

Is it just me or is that soooo far away? WHY SO FAR AWAY, I WANT TO TRY IT NOWWWWWW hahahaha In my head I totally said that like the bratty little girl from charlie and the chocolate factory. 

But seriously, I wish they shipped the first week of the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I looked at the lookbook and really am hoping for:

Lashes

Bronzer or highlight

Eyeshadow or mascara

some kind of eyeliner, hopefully a white or nude since I need one of those bad.

Idk what else. Ideas ladies?

Also this is so random but between starlooks, ipsy and beautyarmy I rarely buy makeup anymore haha, maybe a mascara here and there because I seem to get those least in subs. I think "oh I need a new ___" and it's sent out that month in at least one sub


----------



## Kelli (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looove the new Look Book! I'm guessing the Precision eye liner, false lashes and maybe gray + white eye shadows.
> 
> Can't wait for my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 When I first saw the theme, I instantly thought of the precision eyeliner or pen. I'd love that. And everything else you posted is what I was thinking after looking at all the pics.

I think maybe a pink tendergloss or lipgloss, too.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 6, 2013)

OH MY GOODNESS..........BEST. STARBOX. EVER!!!!






Eep! So excited!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm LOVING the theme!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2013)

Oof, pop art.  I *love* pop art, especially if it's something from someone affiliated with The Factory.  Among other things, I have a tattoo that is based on two Haring murals.  I love the looks in the photo spread, but I can't use liquid liner or false eyelashes (RSIs = shaky hands, so liquid/felt tip marker liner never ends well, plus I am *phenomenally* nearsighted, so lashes are pointless behind my lenses), so I'm going to hope for pink gloss, silver (because silver was A Thing for that scene, so there really needs to be something silver in there) shadow (preferably *shadow* or another Infinity pot and not a Gem pencil since I already have most of those -- including the silver one -- and would rather get new things I don't already have), and a brush!  I will always hope for a brush.


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 6, 2013)

Has anyone seen this or purchased it?







Regular Russ Signature Set 
I don't know who this dude is wearing the makeup, but I love these pencils. It is a dude, isn't it?  Anyway, I think I just may have to have this set, it looks great.  I loved the metallic green pencil we received in February (I think).  I never would have picked it out in a million years and I ended up loving it.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone seen this or purchased it?
> 
> ...


----------



## viper4901 (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah you Rock !



> I LOVE YOU ALL TOO! Look book coming by tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone seen this or purchased it?
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2013)

I have mixed feelings about this month! I think the pictures are beautiful and the theme sounds great. But I really hope it's not a bronzer and fake lashes, because that would be two products I couldn't use in one box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd love pink lip product, white and black or silver or blue eye items, though! And a brush!

(also, I am soooo ready for some bright eye colors!)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Goodness, he's beautiful! He lucked out in the gene pool for sure!


He seriously did! I think he's the prettiest guy I've ever seen....I'm jelly! I want those gorgeous eyes! lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> He's very gorgeous!  I've watched several of his videos, this kid has mad skills.  The world needs more Russ.


I went and checked out some of his videos, he is super personable and has a great sense of humor, too!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 7, 2013)

I agree, he's just an overall beautiful person, almost too perfect even!

I have to check out his Youtube videos now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have mixed feelings about this month! I think the pictures are beautiful and the theme sounds great. But I really hope it's not a bronzer and fake lashes, because that would be two products I couldn't use in one box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I feel the same way. I'm naturally tan and lashes are so not me. Ready for bold colors too!


----------



## Kelli (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have mixed feelings about this month! I think the pictures are beautiful and the theme sounds great. But I really hope it's not a bronzer and fake lashes, because that would be two products I couldn't use in one box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Since I've been subscribed there hasn't been any bright eye colors, summer seems like a good time! Maybe in July  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey, gang, thanks for pointing out/reminding me that we haven't been getting much in the way of bright'n'bold eye color from Starlooks! I've been getting a lot of Glamour Doll Eyes sample jars lately (I'm attempting to try everything before I place an order for full sizes, but the baggies just don't work for morning!Meagan, so sample jars all the way), and I had been feeling guilty because, hey, what if we get that perfect orange/green/turquoise/hot pink shadow in this month's box? Upon reflection, I'm realizing those colors are phenomenally unlikely to be sent out, so now I don't feel guilty about getting all of these bright pigments in addition to my Starbox!


----------



## mellee (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey, gang, thanks for pointing out/reminding me that we haven't been getting much in the way of bright'n'bold eye color from Starlooks! I've been getting a lot of Glamour Doll Eyes sample jars lately (I'm attempting to try everything before I place an order for full sizes, but the baggies just don't work for morning!Meagan, so sample jars all the way), and I had been feeling guilty because, hey, what if we get that perfect orange/green/turquoise/hot pink shadow in this month's box? Upon reflection, I'm realizing those colors are phenomenally unlikely to be sent out, so now I don't feel guilty about getting all of these bright pigments in addition to my Starbox!


Not necessarily true.  In October we got a REALLY BRIGHT purple pigment. =)


----------



## meaganola (Jun 8, 2013)

> Not necessarily true.Â  In October we got a REALLY BRIGHT purple pigment. =)


 Well, I said "we haven't been getting much," not "none." And October was seven months or months ago, and more than four months is forever in makeup terms for me!


----------



## mellee (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I said "we haven't been getting much," not "none." And October was seven months or months ago, and more than four months is forever in makeup terms for me!


=)  "Not much" is a pretty accurate.  And yep - October was quite a while ago.  I'm bettin' we're about due.  =)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 8, 2013)

And we did get the palette in December with some brights...but still, that's been 6 months now! It is tiiiiime!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Goodness, he's beautiful! He lucked out in the gene pool for sure!


That's the POWER of makeup!  Google him without wearing make up and he just looks like a regular 18 year old boy (with good bone structure)

So this will be my first Starbox (besides the April box I bought on their site).

This month's theme sounds AMAZING!

I am a sucker for anything mod make up wise (love an exaggerated eye and pale or slightly frosty lip!)


----------



## marcistarlooks (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello Everyone, we know you are dying for a teaser, and perhaps little hints help you get more excited about Starbox and what's coming!

We know you want color bad. Look for lots of color coming in Summer Months starting July- but of course we have a plan. Remember the November Starbox? How it was a prep- for the December colors to come? We're doing the same thing with this last May and coming June box. We want to make sure you have the basics for all the wonderful colorful products to come, so be patient. You'll get what you want! It's comin' soon!

On another note, you wouldn't believe this, but MOST people like the neutrals and staples coming out so much, that we haven't gotten many requests for color like you have... Everyone has LOVED their basic boxes. BUT we want to appease everyone! So, remember that turquoise color we used in the May Tribal shoot? We're launching those products as a set this week. And if June doesn't appease your color needs either, we will have a really cool launch end of June sometime too- that will have that amazing pop of color you're dying to try.

Please come back and visit our website often this week, to see when the new gorgeous Turquoise product launches!

Lastly, remember our Mystery Items? We're doing that again this month, and if you love color, we HIGHLY recommend you try a mystery item or two this time. We are sending out some amazing products, vibrant and full of color- and always at the awesome Mystery Item Price. So, look for that.

Welcome to a colorful, vibrant, and beautiful fashion forecasted Summer with Starbox and Starlooks launches!

XOXO

-Starlooks Team.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks like I am ordering a mystery box this time! WOOHOOOO!

Marci, whats up with having Starlooks items in the Ipsy bag? Will we see more from your brand in coming months?


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marcistarlooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello Everyone, we know you are dying for a teaser, and perhaps little hints help you get more excited about Starbox and what's coming!
> 
> ...


 Very excited to read this! I will be looking forward to my future starboxes &amp; mystery items!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

VERY excited for more mystery items!!!!!!!!! I loved that!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marcistarlooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello Everyone, we know you are dying for a teaser, and perhaps little hints help you get more excited about Starbox and what's coming!
> 
> ...







ALL of this sounds exciting! Helloooooo mystery items and turquoise products! Gonna be in my stash soon! lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *marcistarlooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2013)

So...  It's not breaking my no-buy for June if I buy this turquoise set since it was on my list of allowed items for May that I didn't get because it wasn't released yet, right?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So...  It's not breaking my no-buy for June if I buy this turquoise set since it was on my list of allowed items for May that I didn't get because it wasn't released yet, right?


YES....ABSOLUTELY....BRILLIANT THINKING


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So...  It's not breaking my no-buy for June if I buy this turquoise set since it was on my list of allowed items for May that I didn't get because it wasn't released yet, right?


Not at all!

You are actually "saving", by delaying your purchase a month.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YES....ABSOLUTELY....BRILLIANT THINKING


 


> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So...  It's not breaking my no-buy for June if I buy this turquoise set since it was on my list of allowed items for May that I didn't get because it wasn't released yet, right?


 


> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not at all!
> ...


This is why you guys are my people. Nobody else understands this obsession.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally!!!! Crazy isn't crazy if it's embraced and understood by others.

Plus I sincerely meant what I posted. Meagan is technically "saving" by deferring her purchase for a month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm an excellent enabler.

(it's one of my best qualities)

And all my favorite people are enablers too!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 12, 2013)

So because Starlooks is in the Ipsy bags this month they are offering 35% off all cosmetic orders until June 15th! Use the code ISPY to get the discount. Since June will be my first official Starbox I decided to get some of the old boxes with the discount &amp; it worked. They were only $16.25 each! Hooray! I'll also be using that code when those turquoise liners show up in the shop later this week!! I just hope they show up in the shop before the 15th.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So because Starlooks is in the Ipsy bags this month they are offering 35% off all cosmetic orders until June 15th! Use the code ISPY to get the discount. Since June will be my first official Starbox I decided to get some of the old boxes with the discount &amp; it worked. They were only $16.25 each! Hooray! I'll also be using that code when those turquoise liners show up in the shop later this week!! I just hope they show up in the shop before the 15th.


The offer is valid until July 15th!

Here's the fine print on the Ipsy site....

*Offer valid thru 7/15/13. Valid for unlimited purchases. Valid Worldwide.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 12, 2013)

> The offer is valid until July 15th! Here's the fine print on the Ipsy site.... *Offer valid thru 7/15/13. Valid for unlimited purchases. Valid Worldwide.


 Ipsy shows July, but Starlooks shows June. I'll definitely be getting that foundation brush and some concealer. I don't need the concealer yet, but at 35% off, I'll go ahead and get it now.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So because Starlooks is in the Ipsy bags this month they are offering 35% off all cosmetic orders until June 15th! Use the code ISPY to get the discount. Since June will be my first official Starbox I decided to get some of the old boxes with the discount &amp; it worked. They were only $16.25 each! Hooray! I'll also be using that code when those turquoise liners show up in the shop later this week!! I just hope they show up in the shop before the 15th.


 Great offer, thank you!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 12, 2013)

Has anyone tried any of the Starlooks hair products yet?

I am intrigued, especially since they are sodium chloride free.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I asked Starlooks about this on their fb page. They apologized for the confusion &amp; changed the text on their website to match up with Ipsy. The code is valid through 7/15.


Thank you for clarifying! That's fantastic!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried any of the Starlooks hair products yet?
> 
> I am intrigued, especially since they are sodium chloride free.


 I just discovered them on their website as well. I am wondering if one will be in our box this month. Might be fun to try out!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 12, 2013)

Anybody have the tendergloss in Babe? I would love to see it on the lips in real life. I swear if I had the money I would buy every tendergloss.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 12, 2013)

I went ahead and purchased the iprimer which I missed in a past box. I've been wanting it forever and the discount brings it to $7.80. That's a bargain!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 12, 2013)

Okay so I just joined so I could get it for July.  Where do you put in your birthday?  Because I did not see it up there when I subscribed.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I asked Starlooks about this on their fb page. They apologized for the confusion &amp; changed the text on their website to match up with Ipsy. The code is valid through 7/15.


I hope I like the lip pencil. If I do I will totally use the coupon code and probably try to get next month's box.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay so I just joined so I could get it for July.  Where do you put in your birthday?  Because I did not see it up there when I subscribed.


It should have asked you for your birthday while you're filling out the subscription


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 12, 2013)

It didn't, do you think I should email and ask?



> It should have asked you for your birthday while you're filling out the subscription  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It didn't, do you think I should email and ask?


Absolutely! When I signed up, it was one of the very first things it asked me



Shoot them a quick email!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody have the tendergloss in Babe? I would love to see it on the lips in real life. I swear if I had the money I would buy every tendergloss.


I agree! I love the way they look and feel!

I just bought 4 more. Luv, Beloved, Precious and Snookums.

The CS rep was so helpful and sent me swatches. You should call them and ask about Babe.

It really helps to make your decision.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 13, 2013)

So excited to get my Ipsy, see what color lip liner I get and be able to shop Starlooks at a discount!  Woo hoo!

And next week is the 3rd week and boxes start shipping right?!  So excited!  My first box!


----------



## Yukiko (Jun 13, 2013)

The Looksbook is making me gleeful, if it's any indication on what to expect. =]


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 16, 2013)

Received my Russ eyeliner set, it is gorgeous!













This isn't a great picture of Myth, it looks black, but it really is silvery grey.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my Russ eyeliner set, it is gorgeous!
> 
> ...


 Those are so pretty!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 16, 2013)

> Received my Russ eyeliner set, it is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm definitely going to be gifting that set to myself for my birthday in July. I am dying to get my hands on that pink liner!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 16, 2013)

I can't wait to get our box! It's getting closer!


----------



## Kelli (Jun 16, 2013)

I just noticed they added a lipstick palette to the site (http://starlooks.com/collections/lips/products/4-shade-lip-palette), I usually don't use lipsticks not in tube form, but I'd love to check out the consistency &amp; opacity of these. I'm sure it wouldn't be in the box, but I definetly wouldn't mind if it was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just noticed they added a lipstick palette to the site (http://starlooks.com/collections/lips/products/4-shade-lip-palette), I usually don't use lipsticks not in tube form, but I'd love to check out the consistency &amp; opacity of these. I'm sure it wouldn't be in the box, but I definetly wouldn't mind if it was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't normally use lipstick in tube form either, but I picked up my lipstick I received from Starlooks called "Polish" (which they might have re-named) and started using it. I use it all the time and love it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait to get our box! It's getting closer!


Me too! I'm so sad I never used my brush discount code, I waited to long after the date they said new brushes were going on the site.....::le sigh::


----------



## meaganola (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! I'm so sad I never used my brush discount code, I waited to long after the date they said new brushes were going on the site.....::le sigh::


 Can the ipsy code be used on brushes?  Because that's what I've been planning on doing in a few weeks (payday!).


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can the ipsy code be used on brushes?  Because that's what I've been planning on doing in a few weeks (payday!).


I want to say the Ipsy code can be used on everything....is that right ladies?


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 16, 2013)

On the Starlooks website it says 35% off all COSMETIC orders so I don't know if that would include brushes or not. If anyone tries it let us know because I've been eyeing a few brushes on the website but want to wait to buy any until after we see what is in the June Starboxes. I have my fingers crossed that there will be a brush in the boxes.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> On the Starlooks website it says 35% off all COSMETIC orders so I don't know if that would include brushes or not. If anyone tries it let us know because I've been eyeing a few brushes on the website but want to wait to buy any until after we see what is in the June Starboxes. I have my fingers crossed that there will be a brush in the boxes.


I just tried it...it works! I supposed you'd categorize the brushes as cosmetic brushes


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my Russ eyeliner set, it is gorgeous!
> 
> ...


Those are so pretty! I especially love the middle one


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh my goodness! I was just playing around on YouTube &amp; Marci has her June Starbox look video already on there. The video lists all the contents in the box for June! They are all definitely "basic staples" but I have to admit I am in desperate need of three of the items &amp; have been lusting the fourth so this is going to be a good box for me! But I'm definitely hoping for some COLOR in July because after this box I will need it! Now I'm just counting down the days until our June boxes ship. I want mine SO much now! http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AklmFDns6pI. (Marci's June video if you want spoilers)


----------



## Glossygirl (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry to burst your bubble of excitement but you are looking at the June 2012 video! But I am lusting for the eyeliner pen. I hope we get that in the June box. I have a good feeling about it


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 17, 2013)

Ah man!!! I was so excited. Well I guess I need to make an order don't I? I really need that pen &amp; brush! I think it's funny that last June's box is similar to this year's look book! I'm getting too excited. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Glossygirl (Jun 17, 2013)

> Ah man!!! I was so excited. Well I guess I need to make an order don't I? I really need that pen &amp; brush! I think it's funny that last June's box is similar to this year's look book! I'm getting too excited. Ha ha ha.


 I was going to order the eye liner pen also among other things but they told me to hold off ordering the pen until after I get the June box. So it makes me think that there may be an eyeliner pen in with the June goodies.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to order the eye liner pen also among other things but they told me to hold off ordering the pen until after I get the June box. So it makes me think that there may be an eyeliner pen in with the June goodies.


THAT would be awesome!!!!!


----------



## CuriousRaven (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi folks. *waves* Just thought I'd jump in here because I'm considering signing up for the Starbox. I'm waiting on my first Ipsy bag right now and I'm really liking what I'm hearing about the quality of the lip liner everyone is getting. Also, after reading this thread I've got my eyes open for the turquoise stuff that's supposed to be coming out cause it's my fave color.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi! Welcome!  If you do decide to sign up for Starlooks just do so by the 30th to get the next months box!  I missed out for like 3 months cause I forgot!  I literally set up a reminder on my phone to order! Lol  June is my first Starbox I am paying for but I won a February box through makeup talk.  The products themselves and the ladies here convinced me to give it a go!  Also a company that gives you a birthday box, has great customer service and staff (owner?) that participate here, what's not to love!



> Originally Posted by *CuriousRaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi folks. *waves* Just thought I'd jump in here because I'm considering signing up for the Starbox. I'm waiting on my first Ipsy bag right now and I'm really liking what I'm hearing about the quality of the lip liner everyone is getting. Also, after reading this thread I've got my eyes open for the turquoise stuff that's supposed to be coming out cause it's my fave color.


----------



## Jaly (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a quick questions:

I signed up for Starlooks Starbox last month before the 30th.  To date they have not charged my credit card yet.

Just curious when do they normally charge?  I know they send out the box toward the latter part of the month, not sure if billing is also done around that time.

June would be my first box, I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2013)

> I have a quick questions: I signed up for Starlooks Starbox last month before the 30th. Â To date they have not charged my credit card yet. Just curious when do they normally charge? Â I know they send out the box toward the latter part of the month, not sure if billing is also done around that time. June would be my first box, I'm really looking forward to it!


 For your first box, I believe you should have been charged pretty much the instant you signed up. I think future boxes get billed on the 1st. I don't have access to my CC info to verify this at the moment, though.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a quick questions:
> 
> ...


 I signed up at the beginning of this month and they charged me immediately.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 19, 2013)

When I signed up, on Jan 14, I was billed right away. Then it comes out of my account each month since on the first. You should probably log onto the Starlooks website and look at your account to see what it says anything about it.


----------



## Nella McSmith (Jun 19, 2013)

I signed up in May, so June will be my first box. When do they send out the boxes?

(I was also charged immediately)


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nella McSmith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up in May, so June will be my first box. When do they send out the boxes?
> 
> (I was also charged immediately)


 The third week of the month, which is this week, so any day now.  May's box was shipped on the 21st, April's was shipped on the 22nd and March's was shipped on the 21st, so I'm thinking the 21st this time around since that's a Friday, and the 22nd is a Saturday.  I wouldn't be surprised if they went out tomorrow, though.


----------



## Jaly (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I signed up, on Jan 14, I was billed right away. Then it comes out of my account each month since on the first. You should probably log onto the Starlooks website and look at your account to see what it says anything about it.


 Thanks all! 

@ Kelli, i checked my account and it said 'unfulfilled' but at least i know they have me on record ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2013)

Uhoh.  Starbox (apparently not just generally Starlooks) is going to be featured on The View tomorrow.  I always get worried when a company I love because of how personal it feels gets exposure like this.  I wonder what the July box will be like to convince new subscribers who jump on board because of that show to stick around!


----------



## Glossygirl (Jun 20, 2013)

> Uhoh. Â Starbox (apparently not just generally Starlooks) is going to be featured on The View tomorrow. Â I always get worried when a company I love because of how personal it feels gets exposure like this. Â I wonder what the July box will be like to convince new subscribers who jump on board because of that show to stick around!


 I believe they are going to be featured on The Talk, not The View.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 20, 2013)

Yup, it's The Talk. Congrats Marci!



> Starlooks Fans!
> 
> Watch THE TALK tomorrow (June 20th) on CBS - Our STARBOX will be featured on the show! Get excited, cause we sure are!
> 
> ...


 Kind of makes me want to sign back up again.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2013)

Ack, right, _The Talk_.  I even looked at that email to double-check the show name while I was composing that post.  I blame my impending sinus infection and the fact that I got rid of my tv almost five years ago, so I have no clue what's on tv anymore unless it's also on HBO Sunday nights during the srping/summer or Hulu, and even then, it's iffy.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 20, 2013)

LOL That's okay, with the amount of shows now on with similar names... The View, The Chew, The Talk, The Doctors, The Doctor Oz Show, The this and The that.. well it gets confusing. LOL


----------



## lovepink (Jun 20, 2013)

Did anybody see the segment or whatever about Starlooks on The Talk?  I am at work when the show is on and I do not have a DVR or cable or anything so I was wondering.  I was hoping they would do spoilers! LOL


----------



## Kelli (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anybody see the segment or whatever about Starlooks on The Talk?  I am at work when the show is on and I do not have a DVR or cable or anything so I was wondering.  I was hoping they would do spoilers! LOL


 I saw it. It was the last like 30 seconds of the show. They showed the May box and said there was a contest on their site to win a starbox and that everyone in the audience was getting a May box and a lip palette. That was all. They didn't really talk about the products or anything. The episode is online, I just checked, so go to thetalk.com and click on videos.  I had been outside and came in thinking I probably missed it cause it was like 1:55, but I hadn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On the video you can skip to the last dot/ commercial break of the video.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks!



> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw it. It was the last like 30 seconds of the show. They showed the May box and said there was a contest on their site to win a starbox and that everyone in the audience was getting a May box and a lip palette. That was all. They didn't really talk about the products or anything. The episode is online, I just checked, so go to thetalk.com and click on videos.  I had been outside and came in thinking I probably missed it cause it was like 1:55, but I hadn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> On the video you can skip to the last dot/ commercial break of the video.


----------



## elainecad (Jun 21, 2013)

Wish they would have had someone on talking about the line. I am hoping we get that lip palette. Looks pretty!


----------



## Kelli (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wish they would have had someone on talking about the line. I am hoping we get that lip palette. Looks pretty!


 Agreed...on both having someone talk about the line and the lip palette!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Polish in a box a few months ago and I LOVE it!  It's the perfect nude color for me.
> 
> You know what I would love in this month's box?  An eyeliner brush.  Mine is crappy, and I love Starlooks brushes.


I would actually jump back in on a sub to Starlooks if the Starboxes contained more brushes/tools.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 22, 2013)

Weren't our boxes supposed to ship by yesterday?

(or did I imagine that?)


----------



## meaganola (Jun 22, 2013)

> Weren't our boxes supposed to ship by yesterday? (or did I imagine that?)


 I guessed they would based on past history, but we weren't given a firm date, and they did post in Facebook that it's taking a little bit longer because it's the anniversary.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guessed they would based on past history, but we weren't given a firm date, and they did post in Facebook that it's taking a little bit longer because it's the anniversary.


Thanks for the intel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't realize this was the anniversary. I don't know why but that is making me even more excited for this box.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm so excited for you guys, I am sure this box is going to be great!  I hope July is good too, since it will be my first box!


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 24, 2013)

So I just got a shipping notice. I thought I'd cancelled after last month because my finances were frowning at my sub box love.


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just got a shipping notice. I thought I'd cancelled after last month because my finances were frowning at my sub box love.


 

JEALOUS!!!


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 24, 2013)

I emailed them and they cancelled it. I was more worried that they had charged me than anything. I don't want to take their stuff without paying.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 24, 2013)

Yay, just got my shipping, too! And I believe I have the pencil from the turquoise set, so that shadow is on my shopping list now. I'm also going to have to order a foundation brush and a powder brush. My powder brush disappeared last night, and I have a feeling Oscar Monster stole it, and even if he didn't, it is now officially his since I am not willing to use a brush after it has disappeared to parts unknown, which means that now I need one for me now.


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 24, 2013)

Is this the link to the actual June Box?

http://starlooks.com/products/june-starbox


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this the link to the actual June Box?
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 24, 2013)

> Is this the link to the actual June Box?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That's the June 2012 box.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this the link to the actual June Box?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the June 2012 box.


 ok nevermond hehe. Wonder if it will be something similar. Also got my shipping notice per e-mail today.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 24, 2013)

I am going to be having tons of new makeup over the next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got my ship notice for my Starbox, too, and my first Darling Girl Cosmetics order is set to arrive on Thursday. I'm so excited for both!


----------



## Nella McSmith (Jun 24, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 24, 2013)

No tracking info for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> do they send them in waves?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No tracking info for me
> 
> 
> ...


 I haven't gotten mine, either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jun 24, 2013)

Whew!  (Sorry you do not have one either) but at least now I know it is not just me!  And I am hoping since I live like an hour and a half from where they ship I get it sooner rather than later!  Fingers crossed!

And hoping you get your tracking soon!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten mine, either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 24, 2013)

I received my tracking today!



It hasn't updated yet though.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 25, 2013)

My tracking usually doesn't update for atleast 3-5 days, so  I think even the people who haven't gotten shipping notices yet, will ship at the same time. Or maybe this time I will luck out and not get mine days after everyone else lol.


----------



## PlumpishBeauty (Jun 25, 2013)

Odds of an eyeliner brush or an eye definer pen in this months box are very slim.  They don't repeat products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Both of those were in previous boxes.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 25, 2013)

I called Starlooks yesterday to ask a question and they told me I should get my shipping notice in a day or two. I guess they are going out in waves. It was my first time calling and the person who answered was awesome and very helpful.

Today I'm sporting the luster pigment from the May box mixed with the clear primer and used as an eyeliner like Marci did in the Why Marci May video. I love it so much! Those videos are awesome because it never occurred to me to mix it and use it as an eyeliner.

I can't find my tendergloss so I'm a little



. I must find it!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PlumpishBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Odds of an eyeliner brush or an eye definer pen in this months box are very slim.  They don't repeat products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Both of those were in previous boxes.


 They've repeated lipsticks and eye pencils and a few other products in the same/similar families (blush, eyeshadows, etc).  Not the same colors, of course.  I don't see any repeated brushes or tools though.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2013)

> They've repeated lipsticks and eye pencils and a few other products in the same/similar families (blush, eyeshadows, etc). Â Not the same colors, of course. Â I don't see any repeated brushes or tools though. Â


 There are six different eyeliner brushes and something like the same number of eye defining pens (different thicknesses and colors), so I wouldn't be surprised if one of the others not sent already showed up. ETA: I meant to quote the other post as well! Posting via phone is hard when the caffeine has yet to kick in.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 25, 2013)

got my shipping notice last night. It hasn't updated yet, but I'm super excited to see what they have in store for their anniversary month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Glossygirl (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PlumpishBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Odds of an eyeliner brush or an eye definer pen in this months box are very slim.  They don't repeat products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Both of those were in previous boxes.


I wanted to order the precision eye defining pen and they told me to hold off until I get the June box.  So I'm hoping we get it this month!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2013)

> I wanted to order the precision eye defining pen and they told me to hold off until I get the June box.Â  So I'm hoping we get it this month!


 That was what they told me in April when I asked about a setting powder recommendation, so I think we have our answer! We're getting one of those pens!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Jun 25, 2013)

Woo hoo! Just got tracking. Noy updated but it's progress! I hope it comes fast since I live close by!


----------



## Milki (Jun 25, 2013)

I got my tracking as well!! This will be my first Starlooks box so I am really excited~


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Jun 25, 2013)

Here it is Ladies


----------



## OiiO (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here it is Ladies
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2013)

Eeee! I see something very similar to something I had on my list to buy last weekend but decided to postpone getting until this coming weekend! Crossed off my shopping list! Yay!


----------



## Jaly (Jun 25, 2013)

So its

 
Precision Pen
Eyeliner 
Bronzer (Montego Bay)? 
 
What is that peace sign compact? a mirror?
hmm....   its my first box, a bit disappointed with the content but at least i could use most of the products.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 25, 2013)

Swatches before I die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMB1206 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah I am bummed that theres bronzer in there.. I already have 4 or 5 that I never use. I'll have to try and swap it for something else. The two liners look good though. I haven't found a white liner thats creamy enough to go on my waterline so I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Jun 25, 2013)

What is the...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



peace sign?


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 25, 2013)

I am thrilled about the biggest item in the box actually. I know a lot of people won't be too excited about it, but I've never known how to use it until now &amp; I can't wait to play with it. The other 2 items are staples &amp; I will definitely use them as well. This is my first Starbox &amp; I'm excited!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 25, 2013)

I've never trusted a sub more than Starbox. If Marci says I need these items I must. I've gotten two boxes and every item was not something I would choose but was PERFECT for me. I trust what they choose 100%.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2013)

> I've never trusted a sub more than Starbox. If Marci says I need these items I must. I've gotten two boxes and every item was not something I would choose but was PERFECT for me. I trust what they choose 100%. Â


 So much this. Last month's blush was a serious WTF-I'm-never-going-to-use-this item when I received it, and I've used it pretty much every day since I received it.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jun 25, 2013)

yeah what is the peace sign? please tell us!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 25, 2013)

I am no longer sad that I missed the deadline for June's box. 






Come on July!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 25, 2013)

OMG!!!!!!!! 



   What is it all, what is it all!????


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They've repeated lipsticks and eye pencils and a few other products in the same/similar families (blush, eyeshadows, etc).  Not the same colors, of course.  I don't see any repeated brushes or tools though.


 Yep, Marci stated in the past that they don't like to send the same products within a few m onths of each other (and of course, not in the same shades). So if we got a Tendergloss, for example, they WOULD send out a tendergloss again, but probably not for a few months.

I'm happy about two of the items from what I can see. The third isn't something I can use, but hey, it'll be great for trade!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jun 25, 2013)

Blargh. So many nuetrals. I joined hoping I'd get something fun and bright - I've already stocked up on most of the essential basics. I get that it's nice for people who don't have it, but I want to be adventurous  I can't wear bronzer so it'll go into the trade list, but the white liner should be fun to play with.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 26, 2013)

I am actually super happy with this box!

White Eye Pencil- YAY!!!! I have a zillion eye pencils, but not white! This makes me deliriously happy!
Precision Liner - My Stila is on it's last legs, so this arrived just in time!
Bronzer- I have a zillion bronzers too, but I happily welcome one more!
All in all, a really nice first box!

Unfortunately I am leaving for Israel tomorrow, so I won't get it until I return.

Well not unfortunately (I can't wait to go) but you know what I mean. Would have been nice to get it before I left.

On a side note: Israel has an awesome chain of drugstores called Super Pharm. It is heaven!

Tons of amazing Dead Sea products, Ahava everything, a local brand called Dr. Fischers (best cleanser on the planet)

really interesting Middle Eastern, European and of course American goodies.

Drugstores in other countries are like "crack" to me. I get sooooo excited. Even buying nail polish remover with foreign writing on it, is a thrill.

Needless to say, I am going there directly from the airport.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will report back with any interesting finds when I return!

Meanwhile, enjoy your boxes!!!!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 26, 2013)

Safe travels!  Take pics and share your beauty haul!  Off to look up what a precision liner is.  I am new to Starlooks.



> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am actually super happy with this box!
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 26, 2013)

I confess that I'm particularly antsy for people to get their boxes so the ipsy-tagged stuff on Instagram falls lower on the hashtag feed. I'm getting really bored with all of the leopard-print bag photos!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 26, 2013)

Has anyone identified the item with the

peace sign?  I would LOVE it as a mirror/compact, but would be disappointed if it's a "piece of flair" pin.  Crossing my fingers for something good!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Blargh. So many nuetrals. I joined hoping I'd get something fun and bright - I've already stocked up on most of the essential basics. I get that it's nice for people who don't have it, but I want to be adventurous  I can't wear bronzer so it'll go into the trade list, but the white liner should be fun to play with.
> I think Marci said July would contain bolder colors.  I think people started to wish list more colors last month or the month before.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone identified the item with the
> 
> ...


----------



## Jflopez (Jun 26, 2013)

I read on another forum that the mystery item is


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



in fact a pin with a peace sign on it.. Meh my nephew will like it


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I read on another forum that the mystery item is
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> womp womp


 a pin?



 uh wut?


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have to say I'm a little disappointed in this box and it's my first month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say I'm a little disappointed in this box and it's my first month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Does it help any if I tell you I'm pretty disappointed in this box, and I have subbed since September, and this is the FIRST box I've been disappointed in? So maybe stick around another month, because every other month has been great for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jaly (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say I'm a little disappointed in this box and it's my first month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah, same here.  I'm disappointed as well and this too is my first box.  Given its their anniversary box I had higher expectation.  

Currently I'm subscribed to Ipsy, Julep, BeautyArmy and Starbox.

Ipsy I get every month, Julep and BeautyArmy I've been skipping and plan on skipping next month.  

This free up room for Starbox, so, I am going to give it another month, since July should be bright colors month.  

Then I'm going to cancel if I'm still disappointed.  Its difficult to keep Starbox subscription since it doesn't have a skip option and you never know what you are paying for unlike Julep and BeautyArmy.  Ipsy at least with the monthly 'resubscribe' spoiler I have peace of mind that at least that one item I'm good for and dont' mind paying the $10.88.   Starbox on the other hand is really a gamble of what my $17 will get me.  

Lastly, I actually prefer deluxe sample sized product than full size, just in case i don't like a certain product.  Case in point, one of the base product in this month's box i rarely use.  Its a complete waste since I also don't engage in trading.  

Anyways, fingers crossed for July!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, same here.  I'm disappointed as well and this too is my first box.  Given its their anniversary box I had higher expectation.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way, I do trade though so I'm lucky there. I feel like for the almost $20 that starbox is, I could go to the drugstore and get bronzer, and two eyeliners and still have money left over to get something else instead of a stupid pin I'll never use. If july isn't good I will for sure cancel and just save that $17 for whenever I go to riteaid lol


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I read on another forum that the mystery item is
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am actually super happy with this box!
> 
> ...


 Have a safe trip, it sounds like a good time! I know what you mean with checking out the drugstores, i am the same way. Grocery stores too though, I love trying their make up and food


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel the same way, I do trade though so I'm lucky there. I feel like for the almost $20 that starbox is, I could go to the drugstore and get bronzer, and two eyeliners and still have money left over to get something else instead of a stupid pin I'll never use. If july isn't good I will for sure cancel and just save that $17 for whenever I go to riteaid lol


 At least the products so far (this is only my second box) have all been good quality. I will see how next month goes but if it is products I already have anyway I cannot afford to spend money on that. Given the reputation I do however believe hat there will be some exciting items in the next box.


----------



## ohdahlia (Jun 26, 2013)

Anyone have any idea how this box fits with the anniversary? Based on what I have seen (I am not sure how to do a spoiler tag, so I will just be vague), this assortment doesn't scream "celebration." I don't see any extras or bonuses.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 26, 2013)

well.....this is an.....interesting box.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm not as happy with it as I thought I would be, I thought since it was their anniversary we might be wowed. Not the case.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> well.....this is an.....interesting box.


 Umm... yep... yeah..........eh....


----------



## shelovestoshop (Jun 26, 2013)

If I sub this week, what would be the cutoff date to start receiving boxes, starting with July's box?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 26, 2013)

> If I sub this week, what would be the cutoff date to start receiving boxes, starting with July's box?Â


 I think Saturday or maybe Sunday, but I would recommend shooting Starlooks an email. They tend to be super speedy (frequently within minutes) with this sort of thing.


----------



## shelovestoshop (Jun 26, 2013)

Great, thank you!


----------



## Kelli (Jun 26, 2013)

My tracking just updated to "electronic shipping info received"...so maybe tues or weds I'll get my box. Skimming the comments (without seeing what's in it lol), seems like most are underwhelmed.


----------



## bsmsbabydoll (Jun 26, 2013)

While I'm not overly ecstatic for this month I am still excited as I don't own two of the products!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 26, 2013)

I find Starbox is more exciting when it's in your hand. The products are so nice! I could do with the peace sign pin though.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 26, 2013)

> If I sub this week, what would be the cutoff date to start receiving boxes, starting with July's box?Â


 I read on their site the cutoff day for new subscriptions is the 10 of the month. https://starbox.starlooks.com/subscribe/ ***Please Note: The â€œNEW ORDERâ€ cut off date is the 10th of every month. If you place your Starbox order AFTER the 10th of the month, you will not receive your first Starbox until the FOLLOWING month. *


----------



## meaganola (Jun 26, 2013)

> I read on their site the cutoff day for new subscriptions is the 10 of the month. https://starbox.starlooks.com/subscribe/ ***Please Note: The â€œNEW ORDERâ€ cut off date is the 10th of every month. If you place your Starbox order AFTER the 10th of the month, you will not receive your first Starbox until the FOLLOWING month. *


 Ooh, they changed that, and they have all sorts of new stuff there, including pre-paid subs now! I remember looking for that before and not seeing it.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, they changed that, and they have all sorts of new stuff there, including pre-paid subs now! I remember looking for that before and not seeing it.


I am not seeing the pre-paid subs. Where is it?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 26, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 26, 2013)

Ahhhh! Thanks!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I read on their site the cutoff day for new subscriptions is the 10 of the month.
> ...


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 27, 2013)

whoa 

I'm confused. Okay. so this is their self proclaimed anniversary month.

And then there was all that talk about them just buying from a distributor and they questions of if they really have their own formulas and a former MAC chemist on staff and she said they were coming out with all these new items with new packaging and their own formulas, right?

and they shipped a (week?) later because of how great the box was going to be?? 

whaaaa?

is this  a joke? I really have been loving my Starlooks stuff, but i think the April box was a million times better than this. 

I felt like because of everything above they were going to 'prove' how amazing they are this month. 

2 eyeliners, a bronzer and a PEACE SIGN PIN?
HUH? If next month doesn't totally kick ass (which I would ASSUME it is going to be amazing to try and impress the new subbers they got from the Ipsy promotion) then i'm out.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 27, 2013)

> whoaÂ  I'm confused. Okay. so this is their self proclaimed anniversary month. And then there was all that talk about them just buying from a distributor and they questions of if they really have their own formulas and a former MAC chemist on staff and she said they were coming out with all these new items with new packaging and their own formulas, right? and they shipped a (week?) later because of how great the box was going to be??Â  whaaaa? is this Â a joke? I really have been loving my Starlooks stuff, but i think the April box was a million times better than this.Â  I felt like because of everything above they were going to 'prove' how amazing they are this month.Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



HUH? If next month doesn't totally kick ass (which I would ASSUME it is going to be amazing to try and impress the new subbers they got from the Ipsy promotion) then i'm out.Â  No joke! I feel the exact same way. It's hard to believe that it took "extra time" preparing these anniversary boxes. I wasn't around for the December box but that's what I was expecting this box to be compared to. And even in the "look book" I assumed we would at least be getting white eyeshadow or cream liner (I know, I know, they just sent one out a few months ago) and not an eyeliner. I'm seriously disappointed.


----------



## bsmsbabydoll (Jun 27, 2013)

I agree I expected much more. I am excited to try some new things but I thought for sure this box would be AMAZING like the Christmas bc of the anniversary


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 27, 2013)

So what were the items in the June box?


----------



## Dalylah (Jun 27, 2013)

Just got mine. They are all items I can use so I am pleased.





Precision Pen Liner in Black

Eye Liner Pencil in White

Bronzer in Montego Bay

Peace Pin


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh I like the eyeliner pen. Love eyeliner pens.


----------



## Dalylah (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I like the eyeliner pen. Love eyeliner pens.


Yup. It's quite thin to so you could make a super thin line if desired or go for bolder. I really like it.


----------



## elainecad (Jun 27, 2013)

Does not thrill me. I  am not good at lining with the liquid liners. And I am super pale and bronzer do not look good on me. I end up giving my unused items to my niece but it is a  waste if I keep getting boxes that have products I cannot use.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, my box should be here today! I'll do swatches as soon as it arrives.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2013)

My box came!

As expected, I'm not excited. I did decide that I will try the bronzer. I've never been able to wear one, but I'll give it a shot. Happy about the white liner and the precision pen!

But yes, more than ready for some color.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came!
> 
> ...


 Actually, I just swatched the bronzer with a cotton ball and even applied that way, I can tell I can't wear the color. So it'll be either going up for trade or it'll end up in the traveling sample box when it starts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Love the liners, though!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 28, 2013)

I got my box too! I'm madly in love with the precision liner! Looooove it!!!! I also adore how creamy the white liner is! I put it as a base with the pigment from the may box over it and it's gorgeous.

Unfortunately I can't use the bronzer because I have to use talc free bronzers or I break out like crazy.




I think it's a beautiful bronzer though and REALLY wish I could use it. It's a much nicer color than the one I'm currently using.

I don't quite get the peace pin, but everything else is great so I give them a pass.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 28, 2013)

I got my box today &amp; I love the products a whole lot more than I even thought I would. The black liner is amazingly precise. I'm going to love it. The white is fun &amp; I don't have anything like it. I didn't think I'd like the bronzer as much as I do! It's a gorgeous shimmery copper color. If it winds up being to dark on my cheeks, it will make a gorgeous eye shadow. It would be pretty as a blush too. I'm really fair so we will have to play with it a bit. It is buildable in color so lightly on my cheeks should work just fine. I love the shimmer. The picture doesn't do the bronzer justice. It is SO beautiful!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 28, 2013)

Urgh, my Starbox *and* my GDE order are probably going to waiting for me after work! But it's a hot day of the want-verging-on-need-to-go-to-a-movie-to-rent-AC variety!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 28, 2013)

Got my box as well! The precision liner is fab, I must admit, and the white liner is always a good thing to have, although I still have an almost brand new one from a different brand that I'm using. The bronzer looks like it might be a TAD dark for me, but Imma give it a whirl! lol

The pin....I just....don't....get it, I guess. It's not even that pretty. I think if I was hipster or indie-style forward then I might like it, but it didn't seem great quality and I wasn't really drawn to the colors. Oh well! I think the box could have held up on it's own without it!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 28, 2013)

Got my box today, just like I thought I would. I'm still unimpressed with this box. The products are just alright and I get that the look book was pretty spot on to what we received. I just think it would have made more sense to throw out the pin and throw in an extra item (eyelashes seemed like a very possible item) but instead we got some ugly pin. The pin, I'll never understand! It's just downright dumb. Lol. Even my three year old daughter didn't understand it. I just hope next month is better because Starlooks is losing its charm to me. I loved the company to begin with because I'm a huge "indie" makeup fan. However, now that I know it's not, that has kind of put a rock in my boot. I still like the products, don't get me wrong. Am I just overreacting or do y'all somewhat agree?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Here's my opinion on this box... it's boring.  I am used to being surprised and delighted by Starlooks (The metallic green eyeliner from January!  Hot Pink Blush in Feb!  Sugar scrubs, brow sets, the Tendergloss lipstick...)  and this. is. boring.  A black liner.  A white liner.  A brown powder.  Aaaand, a button pin, the likes of which I have not worn in over a decade. There's no surprise, no delight, no joy in this box.  No sense of discovery.  Nothing new or different.

I will stay, absolutely.  Every one of my boxes is entitled to one bad month, and all of the products will either be used, or go to my trade list (I'm looking at YOU, bronzer!).  I just think that the Pop Art Movement had so much color and life and possibility for a sub box theme that I am extra-disappointed to see that it wasn't well done.

So no, I don't think you're over-reacting.  We all definitely have the right to have our own opinion on these boxes, and your thoughts are very well put.  However, I'm cautiously optimistic for July, as we have been promised color.  We shall see!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't agree but that's okay we all have different opinions. This is only my third box so I'm still super excited every time I get one. I love these products and I love how Starlooks puts the boxes together with future boxes in mind so things complement. The pin is baffling. I'll never understand that one. Also, I ADORE Marci's videos and seeing different ways to use the products from each month's boxes and past boxes. I don't care that they aren't an indie company, but I assumed they weren't to begin with. I could see how that might be disappointing.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here's my opinion on this box... it's boring.  I am used to being surprised and delighted by Starlooks (The metallic green eyeliner from January!  Hot Pink Blush in Feb!  Sugar scrubs, brow sets, the Tendergloss lipstick...)  and this. is. boring.  A black liner.  A white liner.  A brown powder.  Aaaand, a button pin, the likes of which I have not worn in over a decade. There's no surprise, no delight, no joy in this box.  No sense of discovery.  Nothing new or different.
> ...


 I agree with this. This is the first and only box I have felt that way about!  And I love the liners! Just hard to get excited about them alone.  Every other month has made me happy. SO unless every box ends up being boring every month, I'll stick around! I just hope for some fun in the next box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nella McSmith (Jun 28, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I waited MONTHS to sign up and watched to see what they put out in the boxes...finally did and got this one. I have liners. I even have precision liners and this bronzer is too dark. We're on a budget. I told myself if I wasn't completely wowed with the anniversary box, I'd just cancel. I have other subscriptions and this box answered my curiosity well enough. It's just not for me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2013)

I think it's a good thing that they send out staples, but I think it's best to mix the staples up with other things. Like send out a black eye pen, sure...but send it out with a fun lipstick or blush or eyeshadow or something completely different, you know? Staples are important, but it's hard to get excited about a box of nothing but!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's a good thing that they send out staples, but I think it's best to mix the staples up with other things. Like send out a black eye pen, sure...but send it out with a fun lipstick or blush or eyeshadow or something completely different, you know? Staples are important, but it's hard to get excited about a box of nothing but!


That's true and this box is aching for some color. Black, white, and brown are not exciting.


----------



## tinapickles (Jun 28, 2013)

So... I agree that this box is boring. AND... to top it off... I only received the black liner and the bronzer. 




  This box could have been more fabulous with the inclusion of a bright lippy. or some exciting eye shadow.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 28, 2013)

If this had been my first box, I would probably strongly consider cancelling as well. I have never been so thankful for being 2 days late to sign up! I have eleventy billion (Not an exaggeration, I swear! 



) black and white eyeliners and no room for any more of them. 



 July's box will be my first one and hopefully they "bring it". At least I know what I won't be getting.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's a good thing that they send out staples, but I think it's best to mix the staples up with other things. Like send out a black eye pen, sure...but send it out with a fun lipstick or blush or eyeshadow or something completely different, you know? Staples are important, but it's hard to get excited about a box of nothing but!


 Exactly. Staples are nice, but we've had tons of them the last couple months with very few excited-to-try-something-new things. Maybe I'm just jaded cause February was my first month and it was so vivid and such new stuff for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do love getting a liquid liner. I love the look of it. I am still attempting to get the hang of it, it kept seeming like the tip was all dried up. Could that possibly be because I can't see to do my makeup without my glasses, so i'm like 2 inches from the mirror and tip the pen in weird upside down directions to avoid clunking it into the mirror?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly. Staples are nice, but we've had tons of them the last couple months with very few excited-to-try-something-new things. Maybe I'm just jaded cause February was my first month and it was so vivid and such new stuff for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I do love getting a liquid liner. I love the look of it. I am still attempting to get the hang of it, it kept seeming like the tip was all dried up. Could that possibly be because I can't see to do my makeup without my glasses, so i'm like 2 inches from the mirror and tip the pen in weird upside down directions to avoid clunking it into the mirror?


 I find with all pen type liquid liners, the "dry tip" thing can be fixed by storing it tip down..maybe put it upside down for a little bit then try again? It may have settled during shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2013)

Quote Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Exactly. Staples are nice, but we've had tons of them the last couple months with very few excited-to-try-something-new things. Maybe I'm just jaded cause February was my first month and it was so vivid and such new stuff for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do love getting a liquid liner. I love the look of it. I am still attempting to get the hang of it, it kept seeming like the tip was all dried up. Could that possibly be because I can't see to do my makeup without my glasses, so i'm like 2 inches from the mirror and tip the pen in weird upside down directions to avoid clunking it into the mirror?
No, you're right, we were getting tons of fun things...December, January, February, and March all had fun new things and colors, April didn't have colors, but it had that fun lash boost...the last two months have been kind of heavy on the staples/neutrals. 

I kind of wish they hadn't done away with the 3 month rotation idea! Or, if they have customers who were throwing a fit about the idea of receiving brights/bolds, maybe they could have a bold sub option, a neutral sub option, and a mixed option?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 28, 2013)

Does anyone know if the bronzer can be used on the eyes? Sorry if anyone has already brought this up.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I find with all pen type liquid liners, the "dry tip" thing can be fixed by storing it tip down..maybe put it upside down for a little bit then try again? It may have settled during shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah I am hoping it just settled while shipping.  I now have it tip down and will try it out tomorrow.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 28, 2013)

Got my box today.  It was very underwhelming.  Wishing I had saved my $17.68 and bought something at Sephora or Ulta.  I thought it odd they had such a plain box but it was packed so strangely (weird styrofoam insert to raise items higher into the box).

Does anyone know or can explain to me how the bronzer fits into the 60's mod/Warhol thing? I thought the 60s and mod was about pinks, reds etc.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 28, 2013)

Because THIS GIRL NEEDS some color right now....I just bought the Turquoise Set using the Ipsy code! $11.70 total, aw yeah! lol


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Because THIS GIRL NEEDS some color right now....I just bought the Turquoise Set using the Ipsy code! $11.70 total, aw yeah! lol


 I picked that up the other day along with a lip scrub.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today.  It was very underwhelming.  Wishing I had saved my $17.68 and bought something at Sephora or Ulta.  I thought it odd they had such a plain box but it was packed so strangely (weird styrofoam insert to raise items higher into the box).
> 
> Does anyone know or can explain to me how the bronzer fits into the 60's mod/Warhol thing? I thought the 60s and mod was about pinks, reds etc.


 The foam isn't to raise the products, they added it after they had issues in November with shadows arriving shattered...it's cushioning, nothing more.

I don't know the logic behind the bronzer, either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jaly (Jun 28, 2013)

The odd thing is the box said "anniversary edition" all like "special" when the contents are so bleh. Given how disappointed I am of my first box, I also didn't realize their products r made in china. I can't use anything. I'm canceling my subscription before they charge me for July.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh thanks for the info!  I didn't think about the products arriving damaged!  Lol

I guess some mysteries of the world will remain unsolved.  Or until the Why Marci video comes out.  Maybe she will reveal the mystery behind it and  the pin!  Thank you for helping!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The foam isn't to raise the products, they added it after they had issues in November with shadows arriving shattered...it's cushioning, nothing more.
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The odd thing is the box said "anniversary edition" all like "special" when the contents are so bleh.
> 
> Given how disappointed I am of my first box, I also didn't realize their products r made in china. I can't use anything.
> ...


 Their products aren't made in China, only the packaging is. Marci addressed this question in one of the other threads here! I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 28, 2013)

I believe using bronzer was a big thing in the '60's.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2013)

Starlooks products are produced by Modern Basic, which is based in Canada.

Here is a quote from a previous thread, from Marci:

Quote: Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* 



I received my Starlooks box, thank you so much!  I received the October box, and the lipstick color is gorgeous.

At first I was concerned that all of the makeup was made in China as that is what the boxes say, but I googled and saw a comment in a blog that the packaging was outsourced from China but the makeup itself is made in Canada and/or California.  Marci, can you verify this?  I prefer to not use makeup made in China if I can avoid it.
Yes, this is verified. We are required by regulation to state where all components are from, we formulate everything in Canada and US and packaging is sourced from China because packaging from China is beautiful! Thanks for asking!

So the products are made in the US and Canada.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh thanks for the info!  I didn't think about the products arriving damaged!  Lol
> 
> I guess some mysteries of the world will remain unsolved.  Or until the Why Marci video comes out.  Maybe she will reveal the mystery behind it and  the pin!  Thank you for helping!


The Case of the Mysterious 60's Pin!




Oooooooooooo LOL Love it!


----------



## Jaly (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Starlooks products are produced by Modern Basic, which is based in Canada.
> 
> ...


 I went to Starlooks FAQ and this is what I found:

Starlooksâ€™ contract formulation team is located in Canada and China. Our Representatives - who travel to these locations on a regular basis, have direct control over quality, safety, and the production cost of our products. - See more at: http://starlooks.com/pages/faq#sthash.5anW1UJM.dpuf

From reading this, it sounds like the products are still made in China.  

I'd love it if they are not made in China as now I have a 3 full sized products I cannot use.  

I


----------



## ohdahlia (Jun 28, 2013)

As an extremely pale person with no interest in traditional bronzing, I was underwhelmed by the prospect of the bronzer . . . but I actually really like it. I am using it to contour (light touch with a foundation brush) before I use foundation (the method i learned from one of gossmakeupartist's videos), and it worked really well. I was impressed.


----------



## ohdahlia (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to Starlooks FAQ and this is what I found:
> 
> ...


 I could be wrong, but I *think* they are made in Canada and packaged in China/packing is bought from China. That was my read.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As an extremely pale person with no interest in traditional bronzing, I was underwhelmed by the prospect of the bronzer . . . but I actually really like it. I am using it to contour (light touch with a foundation brush) before I use foundation (the method i learned from one of gossmakeupartist's videos), and it worked really well. I was impressed.


 I hadn't thought of trying it that way, maybe I'll give that a shot!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 28, 2013)

I am pale, but recently became obsessed with contouring after seeing the difference it can make on the face. It can totally transform! So now I use bronzers to contour. I know there was controversy on another thread about using bronzer to contour but I do it and it works fabulously!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am pale, but recently became obsessed with contouring after seeing the difference it can make on the face. It can totally transform! So now I use bronzers to contour. I know there was controversy on another thread about using bronzer to contour but I do it and it works fabulously!


 I can't use it that way OVER foundation because my coloring is pink toned and it just looks awful, but I am going to try it under my foundation and see if I can pull it off that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 29, 2013)

Definitely my least favorite box.  I already have a white pencil, several bronzers and a million black eyeliners.  The pin I don't get at all.  I guess many of us who have been receiving Starlooks awhile had higher expectations for an "Anniversary" box to have a little more WOW factor instead of MEH.  The bronzer actually looks like it would make a better eyeshadow, maybe I will try that.


----------



## elainecad (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't use it that way OVER foundation because my coloring is pink toned and it just looks awful, but I am going to try it under my foundation and see if I can pull it off that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same with me. Very fair and pink toned. And warm colors and bronzers do not look good on me.  Let us know if you try it that way. I might see about eye shadow like one of the members suggested.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 29, 2013)

I signed up for the July box and now I am a little worried.  The two eyeliners and the bronzer actually look pretty nice but I have similar products for all three of them and that pin is awful, I kinda wish they hadn't included it because in my opinion it makes the box look worse.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for the July box and now I am a little worried.  The two eyeliners and the bronzer actually look pretty nice but I have similar products for all three of them and that pin is awful, I kinda wish they hadn't included it because in my opinion it makes the box look worse.


 I don't think you should be worried, Starlooks is great at listening to feedback and I'm sure next month will be amazing as usual  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The June box was definitely out of the ordinary.


----------



## ampersamd (Jun 29, 2013)

I was really excited for this eyeliner pen but either this one doesn't work or I am doing something terribly wrong. I stored it upside-down overnight like someone suggested, and all I can get is a dry, uneven line to come out. And you definitely can't go over it twice or it just rubs off the previous color.

Am I doing something wrong or what? I'm so disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm really hoping for a bright, shimmery coral eye shadow. It would look amazing with the turquoise I'm ordering next weekend. It would be amazing if we got a summer-inspired palette (sea turquoise, sky blue, grass green, sunset orange -- all colorful brights) to bookend the December palette (which I missed, but it definitely reminded me of the Christmas tree lights it was supposed to emulate) since July is exactly halfway between Decembers. It would make a nice symmetry. I realize a lot of people would moan about all of the clown colors, but those are my colors. I get an amazing number of compliments when I wear GDE Pinky Swear, which is the brightest hot pink eye shadow I've ever tried. I've specifically been told that I look better in brights than neutrals, so if you would expect to see it on a Vegas showgirl or Mardi Gras drag queen, I have grabby hands. I've been blaming Endora on _Bewitched_. That witch had *style*. ETA: I just realized a seasonally-appropriate theme that would allow for those fun, bright colors! Carnivals/fairs. Anything where there are tilt-a-whirls and elephant ears. The color inspiration could come from the syrups used on snow cones/shave ice (which reminds me: I need to hit Cash &amp; Carry for more of those syrups for Italian sodas!).


----------



## mks8372 (Jun 29, 2013)

Not sure if this has already been mentioned (I didn't see it anywhere in the thread) but the button looks to be from a separate company...there is a sticker on the back that says TopPun.com-maximizing prophets.  I went to the site and it looks like it is a company that makes products (buttons, tshirts,etc)  for social activism (gay pride, peace, etc)  incorporating puns?  Interesting concept and totally fits with the 60's theme.  The bronzer looks pretty nice, I am going to try it out today.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 29, 2013)

According to the label, as required by FDA law, (some of) the products are made in China. A friend of mine who owns another cosmetic company has her packaging made in China while her actual cosmetics are made in the US and because of that HER labels, as required by FDA law, states Made in the USA.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the products are made in the US and Canada.


----------



## ohdahlia (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ampersamd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was really excited for this eyeliner pen but either this one doesn't work or I am doing something terribly wrong. I stored it upside-down overnight like someone suggested, and all I can get is a dry, uneven line to come out. And you definitely can't go over it twice or it just rubs off the previous color.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or what? I'm so disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sounds like it is dried out -- mine is nothing like that. I think you should email them! I bet they will send a replacement.


----------



## PlumpishBeauty (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They've repeated lipsticks and eye pencils and a few other products in the same/similar families (blush, eyeshadows, etc).  Not the same colors, of course.  I don't see any repeated brushes or tools though.


 What I meant was you can get a tender gloss lipstick but if you receive one in citron, you wouldn't again.  Anyways, I was wrong about the liner and I guess because it's so amazing they wanted everyone who didn't get a chance to try it, to get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've been subbed from the beginning so I have a huge stash. This is the first repeat.


----------



## avonleabelle (Jun 30, 2013)

I still haven't gotten a shipping notice yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Boy this shaping up to be an all around disappointment from them this month.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure if this has already been mentioned (I didn't see it anywhere in the thread) but the button looks to be from a separate company...there is a sticker on the back that says TopPun.com-maximizing prophets.  I went to the site and it looks like it is a company that makes products (buttons, tshirts,etc)  for social activism (gay pride, peace, etc)  incorporating puns?  Interesting concept and totally fits with the 60's theme.  The bronzer looks pretty nice, I am going to try it out today.


 I had noticed that as well, gay pride fits, at least that was going on in my city last weekend.


----------



## MissMonica (Jul 1, 2013)

Anyone else get a strange email saying they processed your next payment -- but then below that it says "We TRIED to process this payment..."

According to my bank account, the charge for the July went through.  The email is a bit perplexing, though -- especially because I've never received one before.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 1, 2013)

I got the email as well.  Have not logged into my CC yet to see if the charge is pending.  This is only my second month so I had no idea if this was normal/not normal.



> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else get a strange email saying they processed your next payment -- but then below that it says "We TRIED to process this payment..."
> 
> According to my bank account, the charge for the July went through.  The email is a bit perplexing, though -- especially because I've never received one before.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 1, 2013)

I received that notification as well and I am none too happy about it considering I was charged when I signed up in June.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received that notification as well and I am none too happy about it considering I was charged when I signed up in June.


 Is this your first month too?  Because I just thought about it, I already paid for this month last month so I hope I'm not being charged twice, that would really suck


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMonica (Jul 1, 2013)

It's my third box.  Honestly, I can't remember when they usually charge but I feel like it's not normally the first of the month. I could be mistaken though.

EDIT -- looks like I was charged on the 3rd of last month, so I'm wrong -- it does seem to be the normal charge time for them.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, July is my first month. I just checked my bank account and I was definitely double charged.


 Mmm, thats not a great first impression :/


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's my third box.  Honestly, I can't remember when they usually charge but I feel like it's not normally the first of the month. I could be mistaken though.


 I think they may have implemented a new payment system. The charges from last month and today look different when I check my account.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mmm, thats not a great first impression :/


 Yeah, it does look like a new payment system.

Definitely not an ideal first impression BUT they do have great customer service, so I am sure they will take care of it for you guys asap!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah it was weird getting the email. Mine said they TRIED 3 times, but the subject line of the email says mentions something like "payment approved" and it is a pending change in my bank account. Hopefully the kinks get worked out of this new system.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 1, 2013)

Same email here! I agree, I thought it was strange that it said Payment Approved as the header, but the body of the email made it sound like something was wrong? Odd.....


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 1, 2013)

I got the email as well but it appears I was charged. Weird. Hopefully this doesn't turn into a problem. I think if they would've told me they can't charge me I would just cancel my account and be done with it.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 1, 2013)

I haven't gotten that e-mail. I almost wonder if I should be worried that I am not receiving the box??


----------



## elainecad (Jul 1, 2013)

I got the e-mail and it said they tried to process it twice. Will not be happy if I have been charged twice!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the e-mail and it said they tried to process it twice. Will not be happy if I have been charged twice!


 Mine said three times, but my bank account only had it being taken out once, so you should be fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ampersamd (Jul 2, 2013)

> Sounds like it is dried out -- mine is nothing like that. I think you should email them! I bet they will send a replacement.


 (Replying from my phone so excuse any formatting boo-boos) I took your advice and emailed them, they're sending a replacement. Yay!! Good customer service 4lyfe!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been looking to drop a sub and between this and the glossybox fiasco this month, it's a pretty clear choice...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 6, 2013)

Is Starlooks shipping generally kind of...slow? I ordered a few things on the 28th &amp; got a shipping notice on the 1st. But the tracking hasn't updated from 'electronic info received' since the 1st. I know there was a holiday in there but still seems like an awfully long time for no movement!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is Starlooks shipping generally kind of...slow? I ordered a few things on the 28th &amp; got a shipping notice on the 1st. But the tracking hasn't updated from 'electronic info received' since the 1st.
> 
> I know there was a holiday in there but still seems like an awfully long time for no movement!


I would give them a call or email them. They are usually pretty good with shipping. They generally fix any mistakes right away too.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 6, 2013)

> I would give them a call or email them. They are usually pretty good with shipping. They generally fix any mistakes right away too.


 Tracking number must have just been wonky. Just came in the mail!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> excited to finally try thier products


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 6, 2013)

Starlooks shipping is unusually fast IMO. I think it's because we actually pay a little for shipping. I usually get my orders in 2-3 days.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tracking number must have just been wonky. Just came in the mail!
> 
> ...


Wonderful! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## meaganola (Jul 6, 2013)

> Tracking number must have just been wonky. Just came in the mail!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> excited to finally try thier products


 I've been having nothing but problems with USPS tracking lately. I'll get a shipping notice, and then nothing for a week or more until whatever it is magically surfaced in my city. It won't even usually register as accepted at the PO. And that's every sub *and* swaps, so it's not just the PO in one area.


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 6, 2013)

So.. How does the birthday box work?

I was thinking of subbing as part of a birthday treat to myself for the month of August. If I sub to get the August box, will I also get a birthday box that same month?  Not trying to be greedy, just curious!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 7, 2013)

> So.. How does the birthday box work? I was thinking of subbing as part of a birthday treat to myself for the month of August. If I sub to get the August box, will I also get a birthday box that same month? Â Not trying to be greedy, just curious!Â


 Yes ma'am you will!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You dont have to do anything, it asks you for your birthday when you sign up!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So.. How does the birthday box work?
> ...


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't wait for my boxes! July is my first month and it's my birthday month!


 Do you know when you need to sign up by to ensure you get a specific month?  Like if I want to start in August, is there a cut-off date or something?


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They recently changed it. From their FAQ:
> ...


 Oh shoot, I swear I read their FAQ and must have missed that part, thank you!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 11, 2013)

I was traveling and just came home to a slew of boxes!!!! yay!

I quickly tested the Starlooks eyeliner, and it seemed to rub off a little too easily.

Anyone else experience the same thing?

I am talking about the black precision liner not the white pencil.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 11, 2013)

> I was traveling and just came home to a slew of boxes!!!! yay! I quickly tested the Starlooks eyeliner, and it seemed to rub off a little too easily. Anyone else experience the same thing? I am talking about the black precision liner not the white pencil.


 Did you let it dry? When I wiped it off immediately upon applying, it rubbed off easily, but when I waited 30 seconds before trying to wipe it off, I couldn't at ALL! It was staying for good! LOL


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you let it dry? When I wiped it off immediately upon applying, it rubbed off easily, but when I waited 30 seconds before trying to wipe it off, I couldn't at ALL! It was staying for good! LOL


 Thanks. That's great to know. I did wait a few minutes before I rubbed, but I tried it on my hand.

(I could have had too much handcream on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Will try it again!

I just came off an 11 hour flight. (Tel Aviv to NY)...and the first thing I did when I got home is RIP OPEN all my subs waiting for me!

So I could have swatched too hastily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 13, 2013)

> I was traveling and just came home to a slew of boxes!!!! yay! I quickly tested the Starlooks eyeliner, and it seemed to rub off a little too easily. Anyone else experience the same thing? I am talking about the black precision liner not the white pencil.


 It wipes off really easy on me too. Even with an eye primer it just had bad staying power. Within a few hrs it needed touched up. Maybe I got a bad one or something


----------



## tinapickles (Jul 14, 2013)

Same here. None of the eyeliners stay out in my lids.


----------

